# MS-DOS Eingabeaufforderung in Win 7



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2010)

Meine Frage:
Wie komme ich in Win 7 in die MS-Dos Eingabeaufforderung


----------



## Sash (21. Oktober 2010)

start, programme, zubehör, eingabe....
nicht dein ernst das du das nicht gefunden hast, oder?


----------



## drdealgood (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber bitte als "Administrator" ausführen , sonst verweigert Windows 7 einige Befehle


----------



## sph3re (21. Oktober 2010)

oder [Windows]+[R] -> cmd
kann man das auch von dort als admin ausführen?


----------



## bleifuß90 (21. Oktober 2010)

oder im Startmenü nach "cmd" suchen.


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> oder im Startmenü nach "cmd" suchen.



Die MS-DOS-Eingabeauforderung ist command.com, nicht cmd.exe

Du drückst Windows-R und in das Feld gibst "command" <Return> ein.

Also bei meinem Win7-32bit geht das jedenfalls.


----------



## bleifuß90 (21. Oktober 2010)

omg... Das Teil gibt es immer noch?

Die frage ist jetzt was der TE wirklich will, denn 90% wenn von DOS-Eingabeaufforderung die rede ist wird cmd gemeint.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke


----------



## msdd63 (21. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> start, programme, zubehör, eingabe....
> nicht dein ernst das du das nicht gefunden hast, oder?


Es war spät gestern Abend und ich hatte ne anstrengende Schicht hinter mir. Da habe ich eben an der falschen Stelle gesucht. Es gibt ja aber das hilfreiche Forum hier.


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> omg... Das Teil gibt es immer noch?
> 
> Die frage ist jetzt was der TE wirklich will, denn 90% wenn von DOS-Eingabeaufforderung die rede ist wird cmd gemeint.



Naja, wenn er DOS sagt und meint, dann braucht er command.com. Die cmd.exe ist die Windows cmd-Shell, die hat mit DOS nix zu tun 

Ja ich war auch überrascht, dass es die noch gibt  Wenn man google glauben darf, gibts die sogar noch für die 64bit-Version von Win7, obwohl ja "sogar" das _Windows_-16bit-Subsystem in Windows 7-64bit gestrichen wurde


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin ausgesprochen froh darüber, 
daß es die beiden noch gibt..


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

Nun, die cmd.exe wird so schnell sicher nicht verschwinden - aber wozu brauchst Du heute noch command.com?


----------

